# What Is the Value of the Linux 3.4 Kernel



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I started asking this in BMc's AOKP thread, but I don't wanna thread jack so I'm making this one here. So I've started to learn that the 3.4 kernel is the start of a process to unify Android kernels, to make it possible to install ROMs on all devices and whatnot. I guess where I"m still confused at this point is that I thought we were already using relatively universal kernels, with specific hardware drivers for our specific devices.

Looking for more of a technical explanation here, just really curious about the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluezr1 (Feb 3, 2012)

What Cruiserdude wrote on imoseyon's page for Leankernel (Aosp.) Post # 1359.

"Linux 3.4 mainlines most of the features needed to run Android, while 3.0 kernel is basically still a fork of Linux. Building it for our phones is both a "because we can" sort of thing, it's the first step toward a universal Android platform, where a mainline Linux kernel will boot on anything and allow Android to be fully functional, the way it is for most PC's and the desktop distros.

It also allows us to take advantage of new commits that improve supported features, power management, and performance without having to back port each one. Some disadvantages are the fact that Samsung provides no source for 3.4, as they haven't released software running on it, so it's harder to get everything working and stable. Also, any new patches or commits from Samsung will be for 3.0 unless they start using a 3.4 kernel for a new TW version"

Imoseyon's reply back from post #1360

"Cruiserdude is right. I'd also add that one of the major advantages of 3.4 is that Codeaurora/Qualcomm develops actively on 3.4. So you get the latest commits from them. The problem is that those are not tested by samsung and android so we will probably lose a bit on stability.

I'd personally prefer to stay on Linux 3.0 (and I will for TW) but for AOSP I have no choice as CM10.1 has already moved on and is no longer compatible with kernels based on Linux 3.0. I can probably spend an hour to make my kernel based on Linux 3.0 (lk v2.x) compatible with the lastet CM10.1 build but in the end it would be way too much work to keep modifying it to keep pace with CM development.

BTW, I may change my versioning scheme. It's getting kinda confusing with the Linux versions. Currently lk v2.x is based on Linux 3.0, and lk v3.x is based on Linux 3.4. Perhaps I'll start at v5.0 or something"

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32286-[Kernel]-[Aosp]-[JB]-Leankernel:-Minimalistic-Kernel-(v5.0.2,-3/24/13)#entry1121984

Although I'll agree with you, I'd also like to know more about 3.4.

Thanks for starting this post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Imoseyon is right in theory, but as it stands now, phone hardware is not commoditized as devices running linux today, so we're still in virtually the same boat as ASOP/CM is today, and we know how well those work on the SGS3


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bluetooth streaming on 3.6 on aosp was amazing, but the hard locks had me going back to a 3.0 kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Back on a 3.0 kernel until they get the bugs worked out. Constant freezes and sods on every rom.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Back on a 3.0 kernel until they get the bugs worked out. Constant freezes and sods on every rom.


I think just about everyone are experiencing the same issues smh


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I think just about everyone are experiencing the same issues smh


Yeah it does sound like it. That's why I haven't taken the plunge to newer AOKP builds. Once it all gets ironed out I'm looking forward to trying out the new kernel.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like issues have been fixed

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_d2/commit/1e7d08721e373fecd7a39db34a8cc8cbec10a02c

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, 3.4 is back to being stable.


----------



## hherbzilla (May 2, 2013)

Unfortunately (for me), I'm still having issues with the 3.4 Kernel. I've tried several ROMs and experience locks, SOD, etc. with any using 3.4.
With CM 10.1, for example, my phone would have what I guess is called the "sleep of death": each morning I would wake to find the phone nonresponsive and would have to hold the power button to reboot it. This would usually need to be repeated 3-4 times and then the phone would be fine for the rest of the day. I had a similar problem with CarbonROM.
With AOKP, the problem was exacerbated and this issue would occur regularly throughout the day.
I dropped back to CM 10.1 M2 with the 3.0 Kernel and everything is fine. Frustrating!


----------



## indyssee (Aug 22, 2011)

Try Slim with packaged kernel or LeanKernel. I have nothing that you have mentioned and is very stable.


----------

